# Handgun magazine (the reading type)



## Bill J (May 28, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good magazine for someone new to handgunning? I can set here all day on this website but my wife doesn't have the patience to wait on my slow internet connection.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Keep in mind that they are all pretty much just big ads for gun makers. I think I'd start with _Handguns_. It's a good general-knowledge handgun publication, and has solid writing from Dave Spaulding and Patrick Sweeney.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

If you join the NRA you can get American Rifleman for _free_ with your membership! :smt023


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

They each kinda have thier own target audicne which the way they're written they must think those ppl are 3rd graders. Sorry they're all just written at such a low level it's funny. I do agre they're mostly piad advertising. Never a bad review. :smt115 Shooting Times somethime Shooters I*llustated other times. They vary month to month.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

SEE THE FOLLOWING THREAD

HandGunForum.net > Handgun Forum Discussion > Handgun Accessories 
which magazine do you like best 

MOST LIKE THE FMG's AMERICAN HANDGUNNER


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I usually get the periodicals the end of year, or shortly after the first of the year at the magazine rack where I can look through them. I'm an NRA member and enjoy the American Rifleman, but they can only cover so much and usually in brief for new products.
I like this online magazine actually---well-heck--it's free. I usually pick up some copies at my local gun shop. Old fashioned, read it while you're on the toilet, tangible in your hands magazine. But the online copy is good too!
http://www.ontargetmagazine.com/


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

You can get all the information online for free, in forums such as this, and from doing searches. Put your money into joining the NRA if you have not already. The American Rifleman has some good handgun information at times.


----------

